# Looking for reputable breeder in Northern New Jersey



## Pamm14 (May 29, 2010)

Hello everyone: This is my first post here although I have been a lurker for many years. We lost our 11-1/2 year old baby boy 2 months ago; it has been hell to say the least. I am beginning to think about adopting another and have been doing quite a bit of research. This topic has probably been rehashed over and over but my search revealed some posts are quite old so I though I would ask.

Has anyone had any experience with Regis Prado Maltese in Jersey City? I believe they were located in Manhattan a few years ago. I took the advice of many of you here on this forum and went to the Maltese Association website but there are only two breeders noted; I reached out to Castleford but received no response.

Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## Mia321 (Aug 8, 2021)

Good Morning, 
I am so sorry for your loss as I know how hard it is. I don't know anything about Regis Prado Maltese in Jersey City. I live in NJ and researched breeders in the tri state area. Not sure if you would consider going out of state but I ended up adopting Mia from a breeder in Connecticut.


----------



## Lark (May 7, 2020)

Pamm14 said:


> Hello everyone: This is my first post here although I have been a lurker for many years. We lost our 11-1/2 year old baby boy 2 months ago; it has been hell to say the least. I am beginning to think about adopting another and have been doing quite a bit of research. This topic has probably been rehashed over and over but my search revealed some posts are quite old so I though I would ask.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with Regis Prado Maltese in Jersey City? I believe they were located in Manhattan a few years ago. I took the advice of many of you here on this forum and went to the Maltese Association website but there are only two breeders noted; I reached out to Castleford but received no response.
> 
> ...


I don't have any experience with Regis Prado, but their dogs look very lovely. I also once watched a grooming tutorial on youtube by one of the owners and it was quite sweet. You could also try Melitica Maltese in Connecticut. She has exquisite dogs.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

There are two listed in the American Maltese Association page:
Jackie Gambone / Quelyn Maltese 
Email: [email protected] 
Phone (Home): 856-889-2383 

Claudia Grunstra Pierro / Castleford Maltese
Email: [email protected] 
Phone (Home): 201-445-7424


----------



## Pamm14 (May 29, 2010)

Thank you all for replying; I will look into Melitica and Jackie Gambone. Mia321 by any chance is Melitica the breeder you adopted from?


----------



## Mia321 (Aug 8, 2021)

Yes, it is Melitica Maltese.


----------



## Lark (May 7, 2020)

Melitica has the top Maltese in the country and Regis Prado isn't far behind (in terms of winning shows). I believe Melitica's dog won best of breed at Westminister last year.


----------

